# Cooterville July 28th Night Ride



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Anyone planning to join us for the night ride at Cooterville Mud Rides please post here what time you would like to meet up.

My vote is for around 7pm at the park


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Im planning on it bud. 

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

If everything holds together I'll stay out there 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Jim yall come up with a time yet

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

TTT. head count please 

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I am thinking 7ish in the evening. I will be there between 7 and 730. I am hoping that we end up with a decent lil group even though we haven't had very many people post. Regardless though we gonna have a helluva time!!!


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeap. Ill be ther aboit 8 that morning 

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeap. Ill be ther aboit 8 that morning 

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I won't be able to make it in the morning because of a family reunion. I am however leaving that reunion to get there as early as I can.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Only reason we goin so early is my buddy can ride. He gta leave out for wrk sunday morning. Ill be ther all day and night 

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Whos ready for Saturday 

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I understand that. Is it the guy that was with you at Chudrant with the Muzzy? And by the way, I am getting loaded up today! Almost time to tear up some mud


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Yea jim its the same guy that was with me at choudrant that time. Green brute like yours. 

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

For anybody thats out hear xall me 3186806949

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Had a great time tonight. Thanks for everybody that came. We have definitely got to get together again soon. I will try to make something out of the videos that I have and get it posted tomorrow.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

I hate I missed it. A couple others from out group made it though. How were the park conditions yesterday? Is the "Trail Of Tears" getting pretty bad now? That was on of my favorite parts about the park.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Trail of Tears was awesome. Several VERY deep spots but a real good challenge and fun trail. The park as a whole was great. I don't know what it was like earlier in the day, I didn't get there until late, but I thought it was really good. Lots of fun holes and many that was pretty much stupid deep. Also had a pretty good storm blew up on us after we came out of the Trail of Tears that dumped a good bit more water in the place. Overall it really was a great time. And yeah the two guys from your group rode with us. Great bunch of guys last night. I will ride with you guys anytime, after I do a repair work on my Brute of course.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

yes in deed jim was great riding with you. the trail of tears was best trail there. that mamas boy whole was bad to. the worst one that i found though was the eliminator. i gt some good video ima try and put together and get em posted. hope ant nothing major on the brute


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Nah I don't think it is bad. I washed out the front end and checked everything out. Nothing looks to be bent. I am hoping I just blasted the bearings in the front right when it hit that hub hard. So far that is the only problem I have been able to find. Bearings are shot in the front right. That and I can hardly move around this morning. My back and neck is so sore I don't want to get out of my recliner, LoL


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Thats good to hear man. We r kinda sore ourselves after our little roll over. 

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

jctgumby said:


> Trail of Tears was awesome. Several VERY deep spots but a real good challenge and fun trail. The park as a whole was great. I don't know what it was like earlier in the day, I didn't get there until late, but I thought it was really good. Lots of fun holes and many that was pretty much stupid deep. Also had a pretty good storm blew up on us after we came out of the Trail of Tears that dumped a good bit more water in the place. Overall it really was a great time. And yeah the two guys from your group rode with us. Great bunch of guys last night. I will ride with you guys anytime, after I do a repair work on my Brute of course.


Good to hear man. We all need to plan another ride out the toward the end of this month. Ill be working this week and then going on a cruise for a week after that but when I get back ill itching to do some good riding! Nice video in your other thread to. Looks like there was Plenty of water out there.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Great meeting y'all out there. Def wanna have y'all come and hang out with the mud junkies. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Same hear bud. Yall can ride with the FBC cree any timr.

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------

